# My Planted Tank.



## Guest (Apr 23, 2007)

Heres the tank I am in charge of at work:


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

awesome!
do you still work at ba oakville?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2007)

Yes sir I do.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Wow, those halides really make for an awesome tank. No algae issues either!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Great looking planted tank


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Nice work, Danny! 
So tell us what you do to keep this tank looking spiffy

Do you trim this tank? Whoever does does a very good job, and plant placement IMO is very nice as well. Love the tank!

Maybe fill in the left corner in the back more. 
Can you take a straight on pic of the tank? 
I can't tell what is going on with the driftwood and Anubias, looks interesting tho.

Can you make a list of plants you have in there please?


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2007)

I trim this tank Dippy, thanks.

The up keep includes a 25%/week waterchange, after which I dose 100ml of Tropica Master Grow. I also dose Iron whenever a plant is having trouble settling in, or when I see unhealthy leaves. Potassium and Phosphates are not dosed, and Nitrates are naturally high because of this fish load.

Everything seems to be growing well tho! The background is a natural looking foam back ground (not actual wood) and I have gone and pinned several large peices of Anubas to the back. They are slowly but surely grabbing hold, and even spreading.

Also, I would like to add that everytime we do a waterchange, the tank fills with bubbles off the plants! Its quite interesting, gotta love photosynthesis.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

sounds about right, if the fishload is high, nitrates and phosphates could be ok.
How much light does it have?


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2007)

I would love to make a list of the plants in there, but I cant! Im awful with latin names. Im going to do some research for my tank this week, so I will get you the list then.

As for the left corner, I am waiting for something else to come in to put there. I would prefer something with a leaf structure instead of a needle. The problem is that section of tank is very low light.

As for lighting, I believe its 2x175w Halides, with 2x96w 4500k PCs as supplementation.


----------



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

Nice looking planted tank!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Looks great Danny, You're doing something right .


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

[borat] NICE! [/borat]


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I've always loved planted tanks. Yours is looking very nice. With all the nitrates and bright light, are you having to fight of any type of algae?


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2007)

SLANTED said:


> I've always loved planted tanks. Yours is looking very nice. With all the nitrates and bright light, are you having to fight of any type of algae?


The tank had some massive algae problems before, the glass was covered everyday...but since we tore it down and I got to redesign it, we havent had any problems at all. I think the big difference is that they put a lot of plants that wouldnt grow in there, and therefor there were a lot of dead plants and excess nutrients..now weve got everything growng like weeds so the water column seems to be under control.

Thanks for the props guys.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

You're back in Ont? When did that happen? Weren't you out and about in Alberta or something?


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

Yep, Im back tho. Cheap rent, and I want to finish my diploma and get into uni.

The tank looks bad in these pics for some reason tho..I wish I could attach images on this site







! Thanks for the comments tho guys.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

looks awesome danny!!!!!!!! the best part is you are using Big Al's money and stuff for the tank so its basically your tank of ideas but they supply EVERYTHING to make your wildest planted tank come true. good work man

you should reccomend they put a pair of discus in there


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2007)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> looks awesome danny!!!!!!!! the best part is you are using Big Al's money and stuff for the tank so its basically your tank of ideas but they supply EVERYTHING to make your wildest planted tank come true. good work man
> 
> you should reccomend they put a pair of discus in there


Amen brother!









Yea, my idea was to put 5-7 wild caughts in there. I think they would love it.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

wild caught discus dont look all that pretty


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2007)

No, but I still like them. They look more natural. Once this tank grows out a little, it will start to look more natural.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2007)

Alright, as promised, here is my attempt at identifying the plants.










1. Bacopa Caroliania
2. Banana Plant
3. Ludwiga Repens (Broad Leaf)
4. Eleocharis Parvula
5. Alternanthera Reineckii
6. Rotala?
7. Hygro Polysperma
8. Crypt Wendtii
9. Limnophila Hippuroides
10. Anubias

Best I can do!


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

My tank at home:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=153648


----------

